# How good or bad is brown salt



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Okay...brown salt from Argentina . 

I can get loads of it...but, is it any good ???

Used brown salt before...thought it was at best okay. Guy selling it claims it is oxidized, me...minerals would be my guess.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Is it solar salt, or mined Salt? Big difference between the two


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

On a Call said:


> Okay...brown salt from Argentina .
> 
> I can get loads of it...but, is it any good ???
> 
> Used brown salt before...thought it was at best okay. Guy selling it claims it is oxidized, me...minerals would be my guess.


Is the price right?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

This what you're talking about?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is the price right?


No not really unless you have been quoted over 105/ton which some I know are paying.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

We had brown salt from chili. Overall it was nice spread great. I will say it was great to see the brown against the white snow.! They claim it had a high iron content.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> This what you're talking about?
> View attachment 183697
> View attachment 183698
> View attachment 183699
> View attachment 183700


Is that at Mclouth ???...When was that taken?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> Is that at Mclouth ???...When was that taken?


Yes, old photos. 2015 I think.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Yes, old photos. 2015 I think.


So, what you are trying to say is,* file foto?*


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Back when salt was salt


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

We like to buy bagged HotRock salt when we can. Looks like spardust stones, It is a reddish brown color. People ask if we are spreading sand mix. 

I’ve seen it offer in bulk online so I’m guessing it’s similar, just naturally that color.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

fireside said:


> We had brown salt from chili. Overall it was nice spread great. I will say it was great to see the brown against the white snow.! They claim it had a high iron content.


The salt was cut with Chevy frames.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I have some yellow salt that I can give you. In a few months, I will be able to give you yellow snow. This is a proprietary recipe but I could not get a patent from Uncle Sam


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Luther said:


> Is it solar salt, or mined Salt? Big difference between the two


Curious what the difference is?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

thelettuceman said:


> I have some yellow salt that I can give you. In a few months, I will be able to give you yellow snow. This is a proprietary recipe but I could not get a patent from Uncle Sam


If I buy yellow snow, can you guarantee it won't be yellow liquid by the time it ships to me?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Money Back Guarantee:usflag:


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

JMHConstruction said:


> If I buy yellow snow, can you guarantee it won't be yellow liquid by the time it ships to me?


Oh No....but as Frank once sang....no no do not eat the yellow snow.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

When ya gotta go...ya gotta go


----------

